# Fishing Shenango lake with Russ Bailey



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Did a video with the Brushpile fishing crew a few years ago and ran across it today on you tube.


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks! Enjoyed that chaunc.


----------



## archerjay1 (Jun 11, 2015)

I agree...great video. Really like that egg sinker set up for exact depth control .


----------

